# Can male rats have citrus fruits/veggies?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I just got a male rattie today, and I was wondering what things they can't have (that is different than females). I have read on the this site that they can't have oranges or orange juice or mangos. Can they have other citrus fruits and vegetables, like tomatoes or peppers?


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

You cant give anything with (citrus) *d-Limonene
*http://voices.yahoo.com/pet-rat-health-why-male-rats-not-orange-7987088.html

You should also check this http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39486-Good-and-Bad-Food-for-Rats-amp-Ratty-Recipes

:3


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

First, we have to look at the reason why male rats can't have orange juice or mangoes is because of a compound in them called d-limonene. 

In oranges, for example, this compound is found in massive amounts, which is what gives orange rinds their trademark aroma. It is so concentrated that it can even seep into the fruit of oranges at times, if squeezed. Now, the tests on this are when male rats are given massive amounts, but it's still not good.

There are a surprising amount of foods out there that contain d-limonene that are actually great food for rats. The compound is not abundant in them, though, so they are fine to feed because there is so little.

Long story short, tomatoes and bell peppers are fine.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

